# fester Abstand zwischen Textfeldern



## Moritz123 (5. Juni 2003)

*INDESIGN] fester Abstand zwischen Textfeldern*

Hallo!

gibt es eine Möglichkeit in InDesign den Abstand zwischen Textfeldern irgendwie Fest einzurichten? Sprich: textfeld1 soll einen spezifischen Abstand von 10 Pixeln zum nächsten Textfeld haben.

Am Besten wäre natürlich, wenn dies nicht nur mit textfeldern ginge, sonder mit alles Objekten.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Hercules (5. Juni 2003)

So wies aussiet hast du vor  ein mehrspaltiges Layout zu machen...
Also erstelle doch einfach ein Textfeld über den gesamten Satzspiegel und geh dann auf Textrahmenoptionen, dort kannst du die Spaltenanzahl einstellen und den abstand zwischen den spalten.


----------



## tool (5. Juni 2003)

Oder Du ziehst ein Textfeld bzw. Objekt auf und duplizierst es mehrfach mit dem gewuenschten Abstand.


----------

